# WWI vet dies



## Doughboy (Jun 3, 2009)

The only surviving Australian WWI vet died today.: R.I.P(Australia's last World War One soldier dies, aged 110 - Yahoo! News



CANBERRA (Reuters Life!) – The last remaining Australian to serve in World War One has died at the age of 110, Veterans' Affairs Minister Alan Griffin said on Wednesday.

John "Jack" Ross, who was also Australia's oldest man having turned 110 in March, died in his sleep early Wednesday morning at a nursing home in Bendigo in the state of Victoria.

Ross was 18 when he enlisted in the Australian Imperial Force in January 1918 and trained at the wireless training school, but the war ended nine months later and before he could be posted overseas. He was discharged on Christmas Eve that year.

"Mr. Ross showed his willingness to serve Australia and her allies in what was an extremely tumultuous time in our history, and for that we are grateful," said Griffin in a statement.

"While he did not travel overseas, he completed his training, ready for deployment."

Griffin said Ross was the last of 417,000 Australians who served in World War One and one of only a handful of remaining veterans from that war.

Ross served Australia again in World War Two as a member of the Volunteer Defense Corps. As a civilian, he worked for the Victorian railways before retiring in 1964.

"It now falls to Australians everywhere to ensure that veterans memory is kept alive. We must ensure that their contribution to Australia's wartime history is passed on to future generations, so that their sacrifice is never forgotten," said Griffin.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just read that.

A salute to him and his service to his country.


----------



## v2 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2009)

A long life he had, now may he rest in peace.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2009)

Are there any guesses how many WWI vets are left?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2009)

Certainly one of the last of them which is very sad to see


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Are there any guesses how many WWI vets are left?


The only thing I can find is this.List of surviving veterans of World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing, less then 10 left. How I would love to talk to any of them.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 4, 2009)

Farewell, sir.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (Jun 5, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Amazing, less then 10 left. How I would love to talk to any of them.


Ditto.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. What an incredbile life. I also would have been proud to know him, if only briefly.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 5, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Amazing, less then 10 left. How I would love to talk to any of them.


I didn't have to wish to talk to a WWI veteran.
My grandfather served in WWI and if the round he took to his head had done more damage I probably would not be here today.
As it was he spent three days in the dead ward before they took the time to patch up his head wound.
He had a metal plate in his head from the injuries he sustained during the war.
He passed away in 1997 less than 90 days from his 104th birthday.







RIP, John "Jack" Ross.


Wheelsup


----------



## sabrina (Jun 6, 2009)

That's incredible, Wheelsup...amazing what he went through and still lived to be just shy of 104...you've got a family to be proud of.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 8, 2009)

sabrina said:


> That's incredible, Wheelsup...amazing what he went through and still lived to be just shy of 104...you've got a family to be proud of.


Thanks. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah that is really really cool!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 12, 2009)

Another era coming swiftly to a close.


----------

